# Rugby Clubs



## willo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am days old in Dubai and I am looking to play rugby over here, can anyone suggest a good club, decent standard but good social side important too!!

p.s, any ideas where the Rugby League Final will be shown tomorrow evening??

Thanks folks,

Willo


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You might start by googling 'rugby clubs Dubai'.

That'll take you straight to the sites of some of the active clubs.
-


----------



## willo (Sep 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You might start by googling 'rugby clubs Dubai'.
> 
> That'll take you straight to the sites of some of the active clubs.
> -


Thanks for the reply, I had already checked out the clubs on the internet, I was looking for some "local" guidance.


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

dude, i got a friend who went for a practice at a local rugby club in dubai just few weeks ago. let me check it out and get back to u


----------

